# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Printscreen / alt+Printscreen including Cursor , in C++

## dynamic_sysop

An example of taking a screenshot of either the entire desktop , or a window by it's handle. included in the screenshot is the Cursor at it's position at the time of the shot ( unlike windows , which doesn't show the Cursor )
This for me has proved to be the most challenging of projects, i've built it all in C++ ( .NET win forms , but using standard C++ api calls etc... )

VB Code:
// at the very top of the Form's .h file ...  
#pragma once 
#include <windows.h> 
#include "Winuser.h" 
 // then to use the sample ( i've used a button and 2 radio buttons in this case ) ...  
    private: void button1_Click(System::Object *  sender, System::EventArgs *  e) 
             { 
                 IntPtr handle = IntPtr::Zero; 
                 int width = NULL; 
                 int height = NULL; 
                 int x = NULL; 
                 int y = NULL; 
                  if(radioButton1->Checked == true) 
                 { 
                     /// 
                     // specify the handle of the Form 
                     // and the form's sizes / positions. 
                     handle = this->get_Handle(); 
                     width = this->get_Width(); 
                     height = this->get_Height(); 
                     x = this->get_Location().get_X(); 
                     y = this->get_Location().get_Y(); 
                 } 
                 else 
                 { 
                     /// 
                     // specify the handle of the Desktop 
                     // and the Desktop's sizes / positions. 
                     handle =  GetDesktopWindow(); 
                     Screen *r = Screen::PrimaryScreen; 
                     width = r->Bounds.get_Width(); 
                     height = r->Bounds.get_Height(); 
                     x = 0; 
                     y = 0; 
                 } 
                 /// 
                 // now lets try to make a Screenshot which includes the Cursor ( unlike the Screenshot that Windows takes ) 
                 Snapshot(handle , width , height , x , y); 
             } 
     private: void Snapshot(IntPtr hHandle , int width , int height , int x , int y) 
             { 
                 /// 
                 //The GetWindowDC function retrieves the device context (DC) for the entire window, including title bar, menus, and scroll bars. 
                 ///See Msdn Article for more info ... [url]http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/gdi/pantdraw_0hcz.asp[/url] 
                 HDC srcHDC = GetWindowDC((HWND)hHandle.ToInt32()); 
                 /// 
                 //The CreateCompatibleDC function creates a memory device context (DC) compatible with the specified device. 
                 ///See Msdn Article for more info ... [url]http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/gdi/devcons_499f.asp[/url] 
                 HDC destHDC = CreateCompatibleDC(srcHDC); 
                 /// 
                 //The CreateCompatibleBitmap function creates a bitmap compatible with the device that is associated with the specified device context. 
                 ///See Msdn Article for more info ... [url]http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/gdi/bitmaps_1cxc.asp[/url] 
                 HBITMAP bmpDC = CreateCompatibleBitmap(srcHDC , width , height); 
                 /// 
                 //The SelectObject function selects an object into the specified device context (DC). The new object replaces the previous object of the same type. 
                 ///See Msdn Article for more info ... [url]http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/gdi/devcons_9v3o.asp[/url] 
                 HGDIOBJ objHDC = SelectObject(destHDC, bmpDC); 
                 /// 
                 //The BitBlt function performs a bit-block transfer of the color data corresponding to a rectangle of pixels from the specified source device context into a destination device context. 
                 ///See Msdn Article for more info ... [url]http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/gdi/bitmaps_0fzo.asp[/url] 
                 BitBlt(destHDC, 0, 0, width, height, srcHDC, 0, 0, SRCCOPY); 
                 SelectObject(destHDC, objHDC); 
                 /// 
                 // here i cast a Bitmap ( .NET / C# type Bitmap ) from the C++ style HBITMAP 
                 /// for this i use " dynamic_cast " , which is seen in .NET as DirectCast.  
                 Bitmap *bmp = dynamic_cast<Bitmap*>(Bitmap::FromHbitmap(bmpDC)); 
                 /// 
                 //now i create a Graphics object , to enable the Cursor to be Drawn in it's Correct Position. 
                 Graphics *g = dynamic_cast<Graphics*>(Graphics::FromImage(bmp)); 
                 System::Windows::Forms::Cursor *csr=Cursor::get_Current(); 
                 System::Drawing::Point pnt = (System::Drawing::Point)csr->get_Position(); 
                 /// 
                 // this was quite tricky as creating a new Rectangle threw alsorts of problems, until i found the FromLTRB property. 
                 System::Drawing::Rectangle r= System::Drawing::Rectangle::FromLTRB((int)(pnt.get_X() - 10) - x,(int)(pnt.get_Y() - 10) - y,(int)csr->get_Size().get_Width() ,(int)csr->get_Size().get_Width()); 
                 /// 
                 // now i draw the Cursor on to the Graphics object of the bitmap. 
                 csr->Draw( g , r); 
                 /// 
                 //next i clean up any Resources used by the above calls. 
                 ReleaseDC((HWND)hHandle.ToInt32(), srcHDC); 
                 DeleteDC(destHDC); 
                 DeleteObject(bmpDC); 
                 /// 
                 // finally i save the Bitmap ( this was the Reason for using a .NET Bitmap , makes saving alot simpler ) . 
                 bmp->Save("C:\\test123.bmp" , System::Drawing::Imaging::ImageFormat::Bmp ); 
                 MessageBox(NULL , "ScreenShot Complete","Dynamic's C++ ScreenShot App",MB_ICONINFORMATION); 
              }
i've included a sample project ( it's VS2003 , so VS2002 users would need to convert the project or copy the code in to their version )

----------

